
Next Billion-Dollar Startups 2019 - beriboy
https://www.forbes.com/sites/amyfeldman/2019/07/16/next-billion-dollar-startups-2019/
======
strikelaserclaw
Couple of observations i had from reading about all the companies.

1)I wonder if we will begin to see more and more "billion dollar" companies
have products which are more abstract in nature than previous generations,
there seems to be a shift from previous "billion dollar" companies which had
relatively simple to understand products (social network, search, eCommerce,
taxi, housing)

2)No real relation between projected income next year and investment taken

3)Most founders seem to be veterans of the industry rather than "straight out
of college" types, i wonder if this goes with point # 1, where a
specialization in a domain is more and more required for founders of the next
"billion dollar" company.

